# My 32gtr from finland...



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi here is few photos of my first nissan 














































and some spec:

- 89 chasis number 0000127
- Nismo turbos
- hks evc
- hks cams
- greddy gauges
- greddy blow off
- apex exhaust
- OS-gigen clutch
- z32 afm
- Advan wheels
- Mines 320 km/H speedo
etc

plan is to change wheels, some 18" maybe, change those greddy gauges to HKS and maybe instal them to A-pilar, clean that engine bay, maybe some coilovers...

This is my first post here and my first gtr so lets see what stupid guestions i will asking you masters 

Juhis-san


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

I`m not master but can I comment? 
Original installation of Greedy BOV.
Nice car and welcome!


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: That's a very early R32 GTR, and in the right colour too!


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Beautiful car! 

Look like original exhaust too, so you might not have too much trouble with the registration.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Great looking car :thumbsup:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice clean early example. I like the engine bay lol and the parts you have are not bad at all. Enjoy the car and i know you will.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I haven't seen one of those BOVs in a while.

Great looking car. So how many GTRs now in Suomi?

My chance to practice Finnish....Vittu Perkele Saatana I'm a natural:chuckle:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

DCD said:


> I haven't seen one of those BOVs in a while.
> 
> Great looking car. So how many GTRs now in Suomi?
> 
> My chance to practice Finnish....Vittu Perkele Saatana I'm a natural:chuckle:



thanks !

we have mainly R32 and some r33 and one r34 now... About 10-15 cars all together.

I try to find some thread of those gauges and how you have instal them but didnt find any photos or post 

I was thinking some A-pilar mount.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

liking that a lot, particularly the glovebox internals:bowdown1:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks nice.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice and clean


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

few new pics...










cooler:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/cooleri.jpg

Frontlight LHD conversion on a way..


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Would you mind explaining how you converted the lights??

Thanks

Asim...


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

what/or where should this be attached ? (inside red dot ). i´m mising hole peace just notice that empty hole side of the bow.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

And more photos again....


----------



## NismoR (May 13, 2003)

DCD said:


> I haven't seen one of those BOVs in a while.
> 
> Great looking car. So how many GTRs now in Suomi?
> 
> My chance to practice Finnish....Vittu Perkele Saatana I'm a natural:chuckle:



Dino, I didn't know that you speak perfect Finnish!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Would you mind explaining how you converted the lights??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Asim...


convert that mirrow to negative. More pics coming up soon...


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

few under car photos

fuel system:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/bensapumppu.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/bensasuodatin.jpg

brake hoses:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/jarruletku.jpg


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

I was instaling my AEM widebad lambda sensor and gauge when i notice this sticker on my ECU


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

does anybody know what turbo this is, Nismo N1 ? I didnt see any other serial/type plate.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I really like this photo.










The car you have is also rela nice


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Hahaa now i know why i have those white advan wheels :chuckle: 

YouTube - Shuto Kousoku Trial 2 - Last Race


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

I love the composition on this picture mate:










It works really well. Nice one.

Nice car


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

I had a little play with the sky.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Here is a phrase i heard quite a lot whilst i worked for KONE elevators Turpa kine perkule !!!!!!

Nice car by the way.....

Gerry


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Gez said:


> Here is a phrase i heard quite a lot whilst i worked for KONE elevators Turpa kine perkule !!!!!!
> 
> Nice car by the way.....
> 
> Gerry



hehehe tha should be "turpa kiinni perkele!" But quite close  :clap: 

ak-47: red sky works always 

Shame that here finland weather is dark and rainy this time of year :sadwavey: 



















oh and update with car:
- New oils to engine,gearbox, and rear dif.
- winter tyres on... 235/45/17 michelins

Hopefully next week i got my HKS gauge pods...


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I might be in Espoo soon, do you live anywhere near there?


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Gez said:


> I might be in Espoo soon, do you live anywhere near there?


Helsinki, 5-20 km...


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice R32 mate

just keep up


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice R32 mate 
just keep up


----------



## Joni P. (Nov 13, 2006)

moz said:


> Beautiful car!
> 
> Look like original exhaust too, so you might not have too much trouble with the registration.


I'm guessing the downpipes are the most crucial parts there? 

I had on my 4" SS Cat-back when registering, but it cleared the emission limits nicely. Just had mine registered last week and still suffering to pay the 7600EURO taxes. At least it has a low interest rate.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is 2 photos of exhaust...

and yeah.. i know that gearbox is leaking.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Todays mod: Hoses and clamps....









old ones:









and result:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

and some gauge work:


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

Täällähän on tuttua porukkaa kuvia ihastelemassa.

Nice pictures. Makes me want to buy a gtr all over again. I guess I shouldn't have sold my vspec in the first place..


----------



## Joni P. (Nov 13, 2006)

juhiss said:


> and some gauge work:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/keskikonsoli.jpg


were the wiring of those three gauges long enough to be safely moved lower or did you have to extend them a bit? 

Just thinking of doing the same operation as I need room for the 2DIN A/V Center...


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Joni P. said:


> were the wiring of those three gauges long enough to be safely moved lower or did you have to extend them a bit?
> 
> Just thinking of doing the same operation as I need room for the 2DIN A/V Center...


Just and just, i have to open wires litle bit to get it longer.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Todays job was change new rear rotors and brake pads.
and here job done:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

when i was changing front rotos i remember that we have some peugeot 607 brembos somewhere. And suprise.. they will fit almost straight away!!! :flame: and they have same 12mm bolts than stock nissan calipers.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice R32 matey, very nice :thumbs up:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Very nice R32 matey, very nice :thumbs up:


Thanks!  

Today i fixed my interior:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/penkit_super.jpg

Not perfect yet but my fingers are dead so i will continued it someday 

Couple new pictures outside also..
http://www.alien2nrs.com/images/sky_sivusta.jpg
http://www.alien2nrs.com/images/sky_taka.jpg


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Man, do you ever stop!  Guess it's not too cold down there yet then! 

You've really got a car to be proud of there, did you do it yourself?


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

very,very nice!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

moz said:


> Man, do you ever stop!  Guess it's not too cold down there yet then!
> 
> You've really got a car to be proud of there, did you do it yourself?


I am not a money guy so i have to all by myself 

someday if i have enough money (never) i will order top-secret rear diffuser..thats soooooo sexy :clap: and expensive :chairshot


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, the 3rd one looks really sweet.
I would think twice about getting rid of those wheels though
.
Those white/compomotive type thing's seem to go well with the R32 and you could spent the wheel money on something like Engine Modifications.
From a spec point of view they look fine and give it a "just got of the ship from Japan" look which IMO suits the rawness of the R32.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Jamerio said:


> Wow, the 3rd one looks really sweet.
> I would think twice about getting rid of those wheels though
> .
> Those white/compomotive type thing's seem to go well with the R32 and you could spent the wheel money on something like Engine Modifications.
> From a spec point of view they look fine and give it a "just got of the ship from Japan" look which IMO suits the rawness of the R32.


Those white advan´s will stay on winter tyres and i my summer wheels will be 17" Advan rg on gold.

Jamerio: if you look that japan video couple post ago you will worship those white wheels a lot


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

juhiss said:


> when i was changing front rotos i remember that we have some peugeot 607 brembos somewhere. And suprise.. they will fit almost straight away!!! :flame: and they have same 12mm bolts than stock nissan calipers.


Interesting - when you say almost straight away, what other work needs to be done to makes these fit?

Simon


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Simonh said:


> Interesting - when you say almost straight away, what other work needs to be done to makes these fit?
> 
> Simon


Here is photo where you can see what needs to be done.. all marked red
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/brembo_mod.jpg


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

is that it? other than that straight on?

if only pug 607s were more common than skylines lol


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Nice - I always like to see stuff like that.

good work 

Simon


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Finaly new interior fixed and some new photos(again) taken 

Now interior has been about 2 weeks on and it looks better than this picture which is taken right after instal.










http://www.alien2nrs.com/images/sky_sivusta.jpg

http://www.alien2nrs.com/images/sky_taka.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/htc.jpg


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Whiii!!! Snow at last 

Snow madness video: :chairshot 
YouTube - RaceBreed R32 GT-R, winter fun with Skyline


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

You looked like you had a bit of fun :chuckle:


----------



## Jouni (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, You really had some winterfun. I want to discuss with You about this light conversion, when I finally will have my own car from Racebreed. Enjoy about Your ride, You have a very nice and realible car.
Jouni


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Jouni said:


> Yes, You really had some winterfun. I want to discuss with You about this light conversion, when I finally will have my own car from Racebreed. Enjoy about Your ride, You have a very nice and realible car.
> Jouni


I can make you how-to-do it guide 

here is some new photos.. again 

And BIG thanks to Bajie to selling me the Blitz R-vit :thumbsup:


----------



## moleous (Feb 6, 2007)

Classic drift action, wot more do you need !!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

my fingers hurts!! why ?... heres why:


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/super_a3.jpg

To this-->

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/super_a1.jpg

needs lot more polishing :squintdan


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Some update...

couple pics of cat replacement... new is 3" metallic catalysator. Old one was badly broken. Thanks to this mod EGT drops 80Celsius and boost gains 0.1bar.  Now it feeks like skyline again  backpressure was way too high...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/katti1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/katin_sisalto.jpg


maybe weekend i will put these on...


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow those Mine's Speedos are Sexy!! :smokin:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

At last i got some of my HKS goodies 










Filters new vs old:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/hks_vs_ms.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/hks_intake.jpg

Maybe next week i will get Tein flex coilovers and some cusco/sunline racing parts too :smokin:


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks good! Does it perform any better?


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks nice as always Juhiss. If I happen to see you on the highway it will be a race for sure. We can find out if those new filters did you any good. :smokin: Although I think I'll sell my supra and go for a skyline again.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Your car is comming along nicely. great pics too!


----------



## GreyR (May 30, 2007)

dude,nice car..


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*X-mas... in July!*

X-mas just came in early (Good thing to live in the home country of Santa Claus  ).
Any way, here is some goodies... Tein Type Flex Coilovers & Work Emotion CR Kai


















































































Pics by "Santa's little helper" aka Domo-Kun :chuckle: 

Ohh, Ps. ---->


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Hell yeah! One of easiest car to change suspension  Now car feels lot of stiffer but same time takes small bumps way more better. I like it...

Now car is sitting about 1 cm lower than it was, and i was thinking to lower it about 1-2 cm more. Then its about 34-35cm to wheel center to fender.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Car looks great, can't wait to see pictures with the works on. What tires are you planning on running


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

juhiss said:


> Jouni said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, You really had some winterfun. I want to discuss with You about this light conversion, when I finally will have my own car from Racebreed. Enjoy about Your ride, You have a very nice and realible car.
> ...


I could be interested in that as well!
Ja voit pistää suomeks myös


----------



## skylle (Jun 24, 2007)

Zabijak said:


> I could be interested in that as well!
> Ja voit pistää suomeks myös



Me too!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Zabijak said:


> I could be interested in that as well!
> Ja voit pistää suomeks myös


Heres couple links:
Index of /ssi2/expo/albums/Lykt-ombyggnation
Untitled
R32 projektorivalot


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Xmas again... :smokin:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

huuuh.. little update for now. I never ever gonna get those turbos of again without taking hole engine off. Well no its done. but heres what i found...

turbos:









new elbows:









Turbo identification.. (Nismo N1)









And then.. first was ok but second one looked like this :bawling: 









:bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

Well that only means it's time to get two big ones! :thumbsup:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

vase said:


> Well that only means it's time to get two big ones! :thumbsup:


heh, or just maintenance those old ones... Now they look like this:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi

Car is finally back on road and feels much better now :smokin: 
It boost better with lower rpm and feels much more responsive. 

Some pics and videos on ours Blog


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

juhiss said:


> heh, or just maintenance those old ones...


Lookin good. How much power do you reckon? Have to check out that blog of yours. :chuckle:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

vase said:


> Lookin good. How much power do you reckon? Have to check out that blog of yours. :chuckle:



There is few things to do, but hope to get 500-550hv.


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

juhiss said:


> There is few things to do, but hope to get 500-550hv.


Not bad at all. I had 375hp in my bnr32 and I tought that was reasonably fast.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Some new parts.. 

Cusco upper arms, tension rods and brake master cylinder stopper

http://www.alien2nrs.com/blog/uploaded_images/cuscot-715538.jpg

http://www.alien2nrs.com/blog/uploaded_images/brake_m_stopper-775472.jpg

http://www.alien2nrs.com/blog/uploaded_images/cusco_upper_arm_as-774227.jpg

Got also geddy/trust bodykit part waiting for paint 










More pics on blog

Next project is installing AEM EMS with map-sensor....


----------



## Jouni (Mar 19, 2006)

*I thouht im garzy, but now there is at least 2 in Finland*

Im very happy to see that kind of professional self made work here in Finland. And it's nice to know that there exist more professional "Skyline-grazyness" in here. You have walked a long journey with Your car and Your journey has been worth of every penny. Concratulations to You. 

I might need some help from You in the future with my car - maybe with lightconversion. And You have also lot of knowledge that might be usefull.

Safe ride with Your nice car.

Jouni


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Some new bodyparts...


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

Juhiss,

How much room do you have to get into the back seat with the Bride seats pushed all the way forward? Compared to stock
Picture if possible?

:thumbsup: Killer R32, :bowdown1: 

Cheers
Sky


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

LivingMovie said:


> Juhiss,
> 
> How much room do you have to get into the back seat with the Bride seats pushed all the way forward? Compared to stock
> Picture if possible?
> ...


Thats not my car, its domo-kun:s BEE*R 324 http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/82453-domo-kuns-b324r-gt-r-finland.html


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

juhiss said:


> Thats not my car, its domo-kun:s BEE*R 324 http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/82453-domo-kuns-b324r-gt-r-finland.html


:chuckle: 
My apologies, I got lost in alien2nrs, I was just fumbling my way through links as I don't speak Finnish.

I still like your R32 though, The new spoiler really sets it off.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

LivingMovie said:


> :chuckle:
> My apologies, I got lost in alien2nrs, I was just fumbling my way through links as I don't speak Finnish.
> 
> I still like your R32 though, The new spoiler really sets it off.


Heh yeah its hard to understand because its finnish, often there is more pics than here. 

Couple new items again :squintdan


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Moro,

Do you ever stop?  Good to see you're still working on your car there and doing an excellent job. There are a lot of guys now in Finland who have a lot of expertise with Skylines. Unfortunately, mine seems to go boom every time I do something new.. 

Those white wheels your winter wheels? Not sure as to whether I should run mine in winter, they use a bit too much salt, but with a 4wd controller, it would be nice to try. Any tyre recommendations?

It's nice as an Englishman to be able to speak Finnish, hard to learn but worth it once you do.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

moz said:


> Moro,
> 
> Do you ever stop?  Good to see you're still working on your car there and doing an excellent job. There are a lot of guys now in Finland who have a lot of expertise with Skylines. Unfortunately, mine seems to go boom every time I do something new..
> 
> ...



Hi yes white wheels are for winter tyres, actually i sold my superadvans so i need new summer wheels also. I have 235-45-17 studless, they work fine here south but for you some good winter tyres with studs would be right choice. 4wd controller is must if you want really get best of your car.

snow=water that not baad but when they use salt on roads thats bad... good wash couple times a week is nescesery.


----------



## skylle (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Juhiss

What are the specs for those white lovely winter wheels of yours?


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

skylle said:


> Hi Juhiss
> 
> What are the specs for those white lovely winter wheels of yours?


Advan avs t6 (old model)
9x17 ET 18
235-45/17 michelin x-ice


----------



## skylle (Jun 24, 2007)

juhiss said:


> Advan avs t6 (old model)
> 9x17 ET 18
> 235-45/17 michelin x-ice


Awesome! Looks good. I have toyed with the idea of getting something similar. Maybe a bit narrower rim & tire thou. How low your car is running?
You don´t have any rubbing issues i gather or have you had to modify?


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

skylle said:


> Awesome! Looks good. I have toyed with the idea of getting something similar. Maybe a bit narrower rim & tire thou. How low your car is running?
> You don´t have any rubbing issues i gather or have you had to modify?


No rubbing at all.. its lowered about 40mm.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

New wheels.. again...










need some paint tough...:smokin: 

Reason to change wheels is this:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/juhis/GTR/takavanne.jpg uke:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Not to sure about the wheels but I realy like this picture !!!


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

what side skirts are those? I need some as I have a front and rear diffuser but the middle of the car rides high


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Eber said:


> what side skirts are those? I need some as I have a front and rear diffuser but the middle of the car rides high



Trust skirt and rear spats.



























Bengtr: yeah those wheels are some that i get quickly, and they are only winter use. 

I sold my superadvans so maybe i put 18" work rywers that we have on garage... old school roks  :chairshot


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Hey ... nice pictures. Where in Finland are you from?


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

m92fs said:


> Hey ... nice pictures. Where in Finland are you from?


Helsinki


Thanks to Domo-kun here is couple photoshopped pics about wheels colour.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Oh I see. Actually I have family in Finland. Are there many Skylines in Finland?


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

m92fs said:


> Oh I see. Actually I have family in Finland. Are there many Skylines in Finland?


Nice 
Nowadays quite many, mainly r32 and r33 models...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

How did you managed to damage your other rims so bad? hit a curb or something?


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> How did you managed to damage your other rims so bad? hit a curb or something?


yep, slide just litle wide. 9" wide rim and 235 tyre so first thing that hits is wheel.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

juhiss said:


> yep, slide just litle wide. 9" wide rim and 235 tyre so first thing that hits is wheel.


Ah too bad, those rims looked good.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

This years last photoshoot :chuckle:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Because its winter again lets put some old stuf from last winter. Maybe doing some new vid for this year (08) but we don´t have any snow right now.

YouTube - RaceBreed R32 GT-R, winter fun with Skyline


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice gt-r you got there


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

pekkapout said:


> Nice gt-r you got there


Thanks mate!

Thanks to Newera also because today postman get me these:










I think that i need more carbon.. hmmm...


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Some small update:

new bushning and some cusco bits...









more photos @ <Take Me To Your Leader...>


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Some update for long time.

So we have been working on AEM EMS engine management, MAF´s has been taken of and raplaced by MAP-sensor. we have taken ECU harnesse of and make some rebuild that, after all its almost 19 years old.

http://www.alien2nrs.com/blog/uploaded_images/_MG_0261-781124.jpg










http://www.alien2nrs.com/blog/uploaded_images/_MG_0251-733334.jpg

CAS disck change:
http://www.alien2nrs.com/blog/uploaded_images/cas4-761526.jpg


Also fixed light switch:









more pics of that: Skyline valokytkin

Now car looks like this, front bumber and trust bodyparts repainted and carbon N1 vents installed. Oh and "new" wheels also Work ryver 18" from Domo-kun´s Bee*r. I also lovered ride height on back 10mm. Now car sits more balance.



















I went to local cruising with Domo-kun and some other skyline owners:









more pics: Eurocruising 2.5.2008

Next mod´s are finetune that AEM EMS and instal carbon front grill.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Got my grill on it










and cable harnesses finaly fixed:















































Nissan is currently on sale, time to think something new....


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Looking good as always! Sad to see it go :sadwavey: 

EVO fever, auts!?! :squintdan


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Domo-kun said:


> EVO fever, auts!?! :squintdan


Yep... 5, 6 or 6.5 TME


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

We went to check so drifting action with Domo-Kun and here´s couple pics of that trip:

More fuell 









And some octane booster also









Track action


















Friend +500hv Cossie



























Domo-kun takes top-5 show trophy









More pics about that drifting challenge you can find here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103743-x-treme-drift-challenge-prodrift-nordic-drifting-series-pics.html


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Ouer Blog is messing me up , but heres a video about dyno run for my car:

YouTube - R32 GT-R Dyno Run

I will post some pics when i get that blog updated.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay then.. Domo-kun got ouer blog fixed so heres some pics for dyno run:

Result was:
1.0 bar 471hv
1.3 bar 517hv


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Annual polishing session 

Looks like new again :clap:










Quite good for car that has been made 1989....


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Is this still the standart paintjob ?

Great looking R32 !!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

BenGTR said:


> Is this still the standart paintjob ?
> 
> Great looking R32 !!


Yep, 19 eyar old paint! I got a peak of it last night, it looks like a new again... or even better. Our man Santtu is the man when it comes to detailing. Great job :clap:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Just some autum shots...




























I sold my winter tyres so car is now in carage and waiting for spring. Some new parts will be coming during winter time


----------



## moffett (Nov 12, 2007)

love it...


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Its now winter and -15decrees on outside so car is bits and peases right now.

Som new parts what i got...

Intake manifold is of
molsa.pictures.fi - projektia

Some cleaning and new type of "fast" air temperature sensor
molsa.pictures.fi - projektia

Old VS. new
molsa.pictures.fi - projektia

Got some "new" downpipe the left one. Made by Bee*R
molsa.pictures.fi - projektia

"new" exhaust also. Inner diametre 92mm old one was 72mm. And v-band connections
molsa.pictures.fi - projektia

Koyo aluminium radiator and Greddy breather tank
molsa.pictures.fi - projektia

and TAKATA harneses









More pics on molsa.pictures.fi - projektia


-Juhis-


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice to do business with you  I hope you enjoy sounds of new exhaust&downpipe  They was very LOUD!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

car has been 2 years to my garage and last week i finaly got it running and out of sun 










Have to source OEM look carbon rear wing somewhere.....

Wheels are 10x18 BBS LM... Need to lower it a bit..


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lovely mate.. Just lovely:clap:


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

nice


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

So nice and clean..










More pictures!!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Kadir said:


> So nice and clean..
> 
> More pictures!!


Here you go...


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Small vid:YouTube - Skyline r32 GT-R


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay its time for some garage time 

To-do list is:
- new brake disc front, some 2-piece racing set.
- new bushing on rear subframe and some adjustable arms on back
- CARBON!! and lots of it 

teaser:


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice r32 you got there


----------



## sampi (May 22, 2007)

*go juhiss go*

nice parts dude, I think Im selling my car though


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

This is how my BBS is looking now :smokin:










I am going to do reverse lip mod so i can get better ET and some more lip.










Test fit:


















Front looks that it will fit quite ok, but rear needs some rolling on arches.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

first rim ready.... opcorn:

wheelporn :banned: 10x18 and ET is now about 5.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh my good god those BBS wheels are amazing! Didn't know you could do that with them. 
:clap:
Lovely carbon stuff you have there too!
Great car mate.
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

oh god thats nice, I can do that with my BBS F1's... But how much would they stick out the body?? (stock r32 gtr panels)


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

R4VENS said:


> oh god thats nice, I can do that with my BBS F1's... But how much would they stick out the body?? (stock r32 gtr panels)


thanks mates !












but it will turn inside when its on ground.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Curious, how far they go in ..  looks nice for now  

Waiting for final


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

R4VENS said:


> Curious, how far they go in ..  looks nice for now
> 
> Waiting for final





Need some rolling because i want lower it about 15mm...


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Cars looking great. What front fenders are they ?


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn that looks sick!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome skyline r32 :runaway:


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

juhiss said:


> first rim ready.... opcorn:
> 
> wheelporn :banned: 10x18 and ET is now about 5.



you just made me a new wallpaper  that is awesome


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

<33333 your GTR juhis.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Soem new pics:


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

juhiss said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Thanks to Newera also because today postman get me these:
> 
> ...


Mate your skyline is awesome 

Looking at the carbon ducts how do you think they are made? Are the fiberglass on the outside with carbon on the inner? Are they two part mould? is there any joins on the carbon you can see?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Wade said:


> Mate your skyline is awesome
> 
> Looking at the carbon ducts how do you think they are made? Are the fiberglass on the outside with carbon on the inner? Are they two part mould? is there any joins on the carbon you can see?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions


These werent so good quality, you can see join quite easily and its fiberglass outside. Wet layered carbon so weight is quite heavy also....


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply, problem we are finding is that the majority is from China with massive mark ups. There is no set defined quality standard and people seem just to be happy that its carbon. I guess no one wants to pay for quality pieces.

Any chance you could upload some close up pics? Also really like your carbon spats at the rear


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

juhiss said:


> Need some rolling because i want lower it about 15mm...


Im in love with this piccy! It's so right in many ways.
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Juhiss, 

Your car if a cracker, youve done very well getting it to where it is now and I like you do it all yourself, you should be proud of yourself. Your car is in my top 3 favourate R32 on here, yours, Bobs (fourtoes) and Speed Merchant. Loving the BBS, loving the carbon just love you car. 

You have PM buddy 

Mikey


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Your car looks awesome mate :clap: :thumbsup:




juhiss said:


>


What was that wing you have mounted here???

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Austrian GTR said:


> Your car looks awesome mate :clap: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know who made that wing, Some random BGW, i bought it from a friend. Then we made those custom mountings to get as low as it goes.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Ahh, okay. Was just curious as I've never seen such a low mounted 3D CF wing on a 32...

...thanks mate 

Leo


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice looking skyline :clap:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Lowered front 5mm and rear 10mm. 3mm spacer on back :flame:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

That really is a cracking R32 you have there.:thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Small dyno vid YouTube - ‪Skyline GT-R32 Dyno run‬‏

running only 1.0bar because some boost problems...


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Finally got my carbon prepreg center console on. Looks great!!! I move all those gauges on dash to center console. 



















quality is exelent!!









Then i installed new fuel line and surge tank on boot and made new boot trim at same time. 










I made small space where i can put some tools or something...


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I need this in my life!

Bob


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Very very nice but I have one concern about the carbon.

Has the company applied a uv protectant to the parts? We have all seen many a part go yellow


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Wade said:


> Very very nice but I have one concern about the carbon.
> 
> Has the company applied a uv protectant to the parts? We have all seen many a part go yellow



Yes, these are UV-protected.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice carbon parts installion :thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

awesome build man! ;p 

makes me wanna buy 18" 10j et20 bbs again ;p


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

juhiss said:


> Lowered front 5mm and rear 10mm. 3mm spacer on back :flame:


SEX! damn that looks good. Take good care of car.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Man those pics above should be framed and put up in a gallery ...beutiful mate well done!!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay.. its time for everything... My friend´s friend was looking a skyline and i offered mine and he bought it! i was like o shiit :nervous:..... well no its time to find something else. R33 is not my cup of tee, r34 is too expensive so maybe i look a round a while...

But before i sold my car it was featured Finnish mag called Tuning.fi Here is couple last pics of my (now ex) car, sniff :bawling: :


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Gutted for you!
What a lovely 32!
Bet you'll get another....:thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Juhiss where did the interior carbon parts come from?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like carbon wrap


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

aferx said:


> Looks like carbon wrap


No. Made by friend on prepreg carbon. Strong and ultimate lightweight


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

would you're friend like to make any more?


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Some excellent shots of the R32 there....:clap:
that will give my son some ideas about how to take a good Photo....nice


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> would you're friend like to make any more?


SCD - R32 GT-R

and here¨s video of those Skyline carbon door panel - YouTube


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

An R32 with BBS alloys is an unbeatable combination...Very nice indeed.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Very stunning car mate!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

markyboy.1967 said:


> An R32 with BBS alloys is an unbeatable combination...Very nice indeed.


Thanks :banned:


----------



## w17led (Jan 8, 2007)

best 32 gtr ive seen.

LM's are just pure sex!!!!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

w17led said:


> best 32 gtr ive seen.
> 
> LM's are just pure sex!!!!


Sure are :thumbsup:


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

You have got the looks of that R32 spot on :thumbsup:

What happened to your friends composite business? their site is no longer?


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Wade said:


> You have got the looks of that R32 spot on :thumbsup:
> 
> What happened to your friends composite business? their site is no longer?


He has been busy with this custom carbon widebody timeattack machine:










Website should be online again. SC Design - Komposiitti-innovaatioita tyylillä but its only finnish. PM me if you need something.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

juhiss said:


> He has been busy with this custom carbon widebody timeattack machine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh that looks a beast! Does he use an autoclave or does he use the new method of out-of-autoclave oven prepreg?


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Wade said:


> Ahh that looks a beast! Does he use an autoclave or does he use the new method of out-of-autoclave oven prepreg?


Both, depending parts.


----------



## przemson (Nov 8, 2011)

Great car


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

I just bought a R32 GT-R again, so i will start new thread for that. I have few plans for it  Let´s just say it will be project "GTR700" and have quite few custom parts in it.


----------

